#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-03-30
<HakanS> Godkväll.
<HakanS> Välkomna till mötet.
<fdsvensson> tack
<HakanS> Vilka är här för att deltaga?
<fdsvensson> -
<HakanS> HakanS
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<HakanS> frippe_ ?
<frippe_> Jan Friberg här, lite sen och ovan vid IRC
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Mar 30 18:36:55 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av mötesordförande
<Christoffer> Jag kan vara.
<HakanS> Förslag till mötesordförande
<Christoffer> Jag kan vara.
<fdsvensson> christoffer +1
<HakanS> Fler förslag?
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja Christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja Christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<Christoffer> +0
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<frippe_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from frippe_
<fdsvensson> +1
<Christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja Christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
 * HakanS räcker över klubban till Christoffer
<Christoffer> #chair Christoffer
<Christoffer> HakanS skriv gärna det så kan jag styra mötesbotten
<HakanS> #chair Christoffer
<meetingology> Current chairs: Christoffer HakanS
<Christoffer> Tack
<Christoffer> #topic Val av protokollförare
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av protokollförare
<Christoffer> Några förslag?
<HakanS> frippe_
<frippe_> nej för tusan, jag fattar inte hur det här fungerar
<fdsvensson> En fråga bara, hur många är med på mötet?
<Christoffer> Vi är fyra som har anmält deltagande
<fdsvensson> Då är vi för få igen
<fdsvensson> Vi får ta det på forumet
<Christoffer> Kanske ska ha en sådan punkt innan "Godkännande av protokoll..."
<HakanS> Jag kan föra protokollet.
<Christoffer> "Kan mötet anses behörigt?"
<Christoffer> HakanS ok
<fdsvensson> Nej
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<fdsvensson> Jag avslutar hej
<HakanS> +0
<frippe_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from frippe_
<Christoffer> endast 0 registreras av botten
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> HakanS och frippe_ onödigt att köra bara vi. Hur tycker ni vi ska gå vidare med dessa irc-möten?
<Christoffer> Känns ju bara löjligt
<frippe_> jag är ny på banan så jag har inte koll på historiken
<Christoffer> ok...drar en snabb resumé
<Christoffer> I November när Svenska LoCot sökte om officiellt stöd från "centralt" håll så var en punkt vi fick backning på var att vi inte hade IRC-möten eller speciellt stor aktivititet via mailinglistan/sändlistan
<frippe_> aha, men deltagandet är dåligt?
<Christoffer> sedan dess har vi försökt ha IRC-möten en eller flera gånger per månad men intresset blir bara lägre och lägre och nu är det lika med noll
<Christoffer> mmm
<frippe_> ok, jag förstår
<Christoffer> i början var vi 10 - 15 om jag kommer ihåg rätt
<Christoffer> men de första mötena var rätt bökiga och drog ut på tiden
<Christoffer> och var mest strukturfrågor så det var inte allt för mycket vettigt som kom ut som resultat...det är först nu under februari som det har börjat ge frukt
<Christoffer> när punkter som "avrapportering från projektgrupperna" har kommit med
<frippe_> ok, man kanske kan använda postlistan mer aktivt och sedan IRC för att rösta efter den debatten?
<Christoffer> och all formalia har börjat gå betydligt snabbare
<Christoffer> mjo, det är ett alternativ.
<Christoffer> eller använda omröstningssystemet via launchpad
<HakanS> Det var ju mycket diskussioner angående organisation på dessa möten. Många ville vara med och bestämma, men nu när det handlar om att göra något så är det inte så många som vill vara med-
<Christoffer> HakanS: Ja, det kanske är sant så kan det vara.
<frippe_> nej föreningsliv och liknande brukar vara så, många åsikter och lite engagemang
<HakanS> Jag tycker att vi kör på.
<Christoffer> Jo, det kan vi göra ...det loggas ju så kan alla som är intresserade läsa efteråt
<frippe_> ok
<Christoffer> ...fortsätter med dagordningen
<Christoffer> HakanS vald till protokollförare
<Christoffer> #topic Godkännande av föregående protkoll
<meetingology> TOPIC: Godkännande av föregående protkoll
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te8/protokoll
<Christoffer> Någon som har några korrigeringar?
<Christoffer> Jag ser inga fel
<HakanS> OK för mig.
<frippe_> jag deltog inte så ingen åsikt från mig
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi godkänna föregående protokoll?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna föregående protokoll?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<frippe_> +0
<Christoffer> ta bort plustecknet framför nollan
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<frippe_> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from frippe_
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna föregående protokoll?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> Föregående protokoll godkänt
<Christoffer> #topic Avstämning inför val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<meetingology> TOPIC: Avstämning inför val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<Christoffer> Vem har lagt till punkten på dagordningen?
<HakanS> Jag.
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet
<HakanS> Vulfgar drar igång nomineringarna till Team Leader och Team Contact denna vecka.
<HakanS> Detta kommer att ske i forumet.
<HakanS> Omröstningen kommer sedan ske i Launchpad.
<HakanS> och starta i mitten av april.
<HakanS> Klar-
<Christoffer> Tack HakanS
<Christoffer> Har du någon fråga/fundering frippe_?
<frippe_> nej
<Christoffer> Då lämnar vi den punkten
<Christoffer> #topic Planering av release-fester
<meetingology> TOPIC: Planering av release-fester
<Christoffer> HakanS är det din punkt också?
<HakanS> Ja.
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet.
<HakanS> Min förhoppning var ju att det skulle komma lite fler till detta möte.
<HakanS> Då kunde vi kolla om det förekommer någon planering av fester-
<Christoffer> ok
<Christoffer> Gå vidare till nästa punkt?
<frippe_> ja
<HakanS> Någon som har några planer att arrangera någon releasefest?
<Christoffer> HakanS?
<HakanS> Klar
<Christoffer> Nej, jag har ingen plan på releasefest tyvärr. Just nu tänkte jag försöka dra igång skärminspelningsprojekt men mer om det på nästa punkt.
<Christoffer> frippe_ har du funderat på någon releasefest?
<HakanS> Jag har inget mer att tillägga till denna punkt.
<Christoffer> ok
<frippe_> nej
<Christoffer> ok
<Christoffer> Då går vi vidare till nästa punkt.
<Christoffer> #topic Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<meetingology> TOPIC: Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<Christoffer> Jag kan börja
<Christoffer> På forumet har en längre diskussion drivits om GPG kryptering och få en nyckel registrerad på Launchpad för i sin tur kunna signera ubuntu uppförandekod
<Christoffer> jag har spelat in en film under helgen men tyvärr inte klippt ihop den än.
<Christoffer> detta är första av många kommande filmer är tanken om hur det är att använda ubuntu
<Christoffer> jag har skapat en projektsida men inte länkat till den från något ställe än men tänkte göra det under kommande helg
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar
<Christoffer> Jag har även reggat http://www.youtube.com/ubuntuguider
<Christoffer> där jag har tänkt att ladda upp alla filmer
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet.
<HakanS> Mycket bra initiativ.
<frippe_> !
<HakanS> klar
<Christoffer> frippe_
<Christoffer> har ordet
<frippe_> Jag har börjat skriva för Ubuntunyheter, just nu är det rätt tyst från officiella Canonical, gissar att de jagar buggar för fullt
<frippe_> Men varefter jag har tid kommer jag skriva mer och jaga nya nyhetskällor
<frippe_> klar
<Christoffer> Tack frippe_
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet.
<HakanS> När det gäller den nya designen av vår webbplats så har det inte hänt så mycket. Jag har blivit lovad ett phpBB-tema från det danska LoCot men inte fått den än. Ska mejla och påminna dem.
<HakanS> Samma sak med ubuntu-foldern. Ska rycka tag i detta inom en snar framtid.
<HakanS> Klar
<Christoffer> HakanS har du länk till danska locot och designen som vi har tänkt använda?
<frippe_> !
<Christoffer> frippe_ har ordet
<HakanS> +
<frippe_> det är ett problem med portalen, en länk till softwarefreedomday.se fungerar inte och sänker sidladdningen totalt. är det något vi kan hantera?
<frippe_> klar
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet
<HakanS> Adressen till Ubuntu Danmarks forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Christoffer> Tackar
<HakanS> Svar på frippes fråga:
<HakanS> Jag anser att vi tar bort FOSS-länkarna. softwarefreedomday.se är ofta nere-
<HakanS> Någon som har något emot detta?
<HakanS> klar
<Christoffer> Är det bannern som är högst upp eller vad ingår i FOSS-länkarna?
<HakanS> Ja bannern högst upp på http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<Christoffer> Nej, inget emot det
<frippe_> ta bort den om det löser problemet
<HakanS> Ska be serveradmin fixa detta.
<Christoffer> Någon som har något mer att tillägga under punkten "Avrapportering från projektgrupperna"?
<frippe_> nej
<HakanS> Inte jag.
<Christoffer> #topic Tidpunkt för nästa möte
<meetingology> TOPIC: Tidpunkt för nästa möte
<Christoffer> Förslaget som ligger är:
<Christoffer> Onsdagen den 20e april 20:30 - 21:30 ...om 3 veckor
<Christoffer> Några fler förslag?
<HakanS> 27e april.
<HakanS> Då är kanske valet klart.
<Christoffer> Det kvittar för mig...
<Christoffer> Jo, det är sant
<Christoffer> frippe_ några invändningar på att det är 27e istället för 20e?
<frippe_> nej, vilket som fungerar för mig
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja tidpunkt för nästa IRC-möte till onsdagen den 27e april 20:30 - 21:30?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja tidpunkt för nästa IRC-möte till onsdagen den 27e april 20:30 - 21:30?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<frippe_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from frippe_
<HakanS> +1
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja tidpunkt för nästa IRC-möte till onsdagen den 27e april 20:30 - 21:30?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> Jag förklarar härmed mötet avslutat.
<Christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Mar 30 19:28:19 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-03-30-18.36.moin.txt
<HakanS> Mötet klarades med 2 min. tillgodo. Grattis Christoffer ;)
<Christoffer> Tackar
<Christoffer> Börjar likna något
<frippe_> tack, rolig första gångs upplevelse
<Christoffer> men idag använde vi inte några #agreed... eller några andra smidiga funktioner som mötesbotten har
<Christoffer> frippe_ härligt att du kunde närvara
<HakanS> Synd bara att inte fler deltar.
<Christoffer> nu när vi var så få var vi inte så strikta på mötesregler men i vanliga fall använder vi "!" och "+" mycket mer
<frippe_> men jag måste lära mig irc, så jag fattar vad som händer på skärmen
<Christoffer> ! för att begära ordet och + för att begära replik
<Christoffer> hehe ja, det är en bra början. Vilket program använder du?
<frippe_> chatzilla
<Christoffer> ok
<Christoffer> När jag började använda Ubuntu istället för windows så var "Konversation" mest lik "mIRC" som jag har använt tidigare så använder Konversation fortfarande
<Christoffer> men känns lite knepigt med KDE mjukvara i gnome...får se hur det blir med konversation sedan i 11.04 då gnome är borta
<frippe_> ok, natty är spännande att köra, jag får mest en massa felmeddelanden :)
<Christoffer> =)
<frippe_> svårt att lämna en bugg rapport när det är nätverket som har buggat ur
<Christoffer> Jag har testat unity på min bärbara 12 tummare och det var ganska bra faktiskt men ovant. Dock var det 10.10 med unity får se vad som är nytt till 11.04
<Christoffer> Jo, det är ett problem
<frippe_> ok, då tar jag kväll, väl mött nästa gång
<HakanS> Tack för ikväll-
<HakanS> Dags att slå sig ner i soffan.
